

Hackers for Charity gets certifications - less likely to be thrown out of Uganda - sp332
http://www.hackersforcharity.org/long-journey/certified/

======
sp332
Backstory, if you missed it earlier:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1803407> It's been flagged dead! This has
really gotten out of hand.

